# I just bought a tandem.



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll post some pictures tomorrow.

Burley Rumba, built in 2003 (as near as I can tell) and hardly used. Medium Captain, small stoker. I replaced the front dérailleur and tires,and gave it a good cleaning. It had been hanging in a garage for quite a few years. The tires were shot from age, even though they still had the ridges from the mold on them. My sons are going to ride as a tandem team. That should be interesting.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I always liked Burley tandems for their value and toughness.

Looking forward to some pix!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

*First tandem ride.*

I had no idea these things were so fast! Our first ride caused me pain. I rode my Fargo, thinking it would be easy to keep up with the "Dynamic Duo," as it was their first ride. These two put the hurt on me. I've never ridden that hard for nine miles in my life! It was all I could do to stay in thier draft, and they were singing, giggling, and joking.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

nice!!!!!!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I had no idea these things were so fast! ....


Now you do.

Just wait till they figure out how to push the pace a little. :yikes:


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

MB1 said:


> Now you do.
> 
> Just wait till they figure out how to push the pace a little. :yikes:


I can't even imagine what you and Miss M can do on that tandem of yours!


----------



## mymilkexpired (Apr 21, 2004)

This make me want a tandem so bad...


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought you had to be british to ride a tandem. Always learning.


----------

